# Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???



## Schleuse (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo ihr Friedfischspezies#h

  habe mir grade die der aktuellen Rute & Rolle beiliegenden Angel/Werbe-DVD angeschaut.
  Es werden u.a. Kunstköder von Berkley vorgestellt und als sehr fängig angepriesen!
  Es handelt sich dabei im einzelnen um Maden und Caster mit der Bezeichnung _PowerBait_ und um verschiedene Würmer unter der Bezeichnung _Gulp.
_Diese sind auf Stärkebasis hergestellt und angeblich voll biologisch abbaubar.

 Nun hört sich das für mich nach einer echten Alternative zu Lebendködern an und könnte so manchen spontanen Angelausflug ermöglichen.

  Was habt ihr mit diesen Ködern für Erfahrungen bzw. was haltet ihr davon?
 Ich hatte mal gelesen, das man die Dinger max. als Kombi mit normalen Ködern einsetzen kann. Es handelte sich dabei aber um Gummimaden glaube ich.

  Besten Dank schon mal! #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallo Schleuse!

Also ich benutze die Roten Gummimaden als Kombiköder da gefärbte Maden bei uns verboten sind. Ich habe zwar noch keinen "krassen" Unterschied gesehen aber es ist irgendwie ein Aberglaube.


----------



## Hummer (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Wir haben gestern in der Müggelspree gut mit den Kunstmaden gefangen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## hamburger Jung (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

versuch es mit einem Caster+Made Mix und der Effekt wird der selbe sein.


----------



## das_angel_eumel (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallo Schleuse,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich die Kunstmaden mal ausgetestet und muss sagen, das ich die echten immer bevorzugen würde. Ich würde sie nur nehmen, wenn ich absolut nicht an echte kommen würde.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallo Schleuse,

zum einen gibt es die künstlichen "Naturköder" von Berkley (Maden und Würmer)

diese sind wie beschrieben auf Stärkebasis hergestellt und mit den entsprechenden Aromen versehen, durch entsprechende Zusätze sollen zusätzlich Fressreize verstärkt werden (habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, da bei mir die Naturköderbeschaffung logischerweise einfacher ist - brauche in meinem laden nur den Kühlschrank zu öffnen)

Zum Anderen gibt es "Gummimaden" diese in verschiedenen Farben - zum "BEIHÄNGEN" zu lebenden maden. Diese sind aus dem Material wie z.B. Twister und sollen durch farbkombination zur naturmade reizen (verbleiben dann auch am Haken - theoretisch zumindest) - hier würde ich auch die Kombination mir Custern vorziehen - mann kann aber sicher mals die Kombination Made + grüne Gummimade testen!

Beides sind aber zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe!

Das eine ein Naturköderersatz (ähnlich wie getrocknete Bienenmaden, oder Wattwürmer, oder konservierte Köderfische, nur eben industriell gefertigt), das andere eine Naturköderergänzung!


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Von der Fängigkeit kein Vergleich zu echten Maden, die sind und bleiben am besten. Die Kunstmaden sind bestenfalls ein Notköder.


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

hallo kann nur  sagen bleib bei den guten altem lebend köder habe  mal power kramm probiert un habe eher nen schlechten tag gehabt aber kann auch an den angel  platzt gelegen haben naja denke mal  sie sind  ne  alternative wenn mann  mal sonntags angeln willl un man des uf die  letzt min endscheid un keinen echten köder bekommen kann naja ich bleibe aber  bei echten wurm un made weil denke  mal so die  könn verleicht die vom aus  sehen her änlich machen ber der eigen geruch bleibt un auch die lebendig keit spielt denke  ich ne rollle bim beissen des  fisches un wenn man net um bedingt  ne  kombo machen willis  echte made  immer noch des beste aber probiers einfach mal aus  weil nur  die eigene erfahrung macht es aus wünsche  dir viel glück de  bei 

biss  dann der grundi


----------



## Kinzigtäler (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallo!
Ich denke, daß die Gummimaden von Berkley überhaupt nicht an natürliche Maden rankommen. Vorletztes jahr hat bei Uns auch einer mit den Gummidingern neben einem mit echten Maden gefischt. Nach einer Weile hat er auf die "Echten" umgestellt, da diese auf Rotaugen einfach fängiger waren.
Und zudem bekommt man für ein solches Gläschen "Gummizeugs" drei oder vier Dosen mit echten Maden.
Mir fällt auch gerade ein, daß ich letztes Jahr beim Forellenfischen genauso Erfahrungen mit den konservierten Bienenmaden von Berkley gemacht habe. 
Da mir die "Lebenden" ausgegangen sind, bot mir der selbe Mann, der auch mit den Gummimaden gefischt hat, die Konservierten an. Die Dinger halten zwar besser am Haken, nur der Erfolg gegenüber den um Einiges billigeren Lebendködern blieb um Einiges zurück.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## TobiTheFischer (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallo



DE WÜRMER SIND ECHT TOP Fange jedes mal mit ihnen nur Sch.... teuer


----------



## Litty1978 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallöchen, also ich hab mit den roten Kunstmaden von Berkley recht positive Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem im Frühjahr auf grosse Brassen. Benutze sie allerdings auch wie schon oben genannt als Kombiköder, d. h. zwei echte Maden und eine Kunstmade auf den Haken. Es läuft aber von Angeltag zu Angeltag recht unterschiedlich gut. Mal fängt man mit Caster und Lebendmaden gut und die Kunstköder bleiben besser im Glas, an anderen Tagen jedoch ist es oft die letzte Möglichkeit überhaupt noch was zu fangen. Unser Verein ist in der Frage aber auch zweigespalten. Wenn nichts geht sollte der Kasten immer noch ein paar Geheimwaffen bereithalten, wie z. B. Mystic ( kleine Weiss/rote Tube mit rotem "Klebstoff" der auf den Haken kommt: Wirkt auch manchmal Wunder!!!) oder andere solche Stoffe aus der Trickkiste. Also auf nen vollen Kescher!!!
 VG Pierre


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

von den kunstmaden/dem kunstmais auf stärkebasis halte ich nix.
die maden sind zum stippen absolut ungeeignet und auch der mais bringt keine vorteile.zumindest "scheucht" der mais net,die maden (2 stück zum stippen aufgefädelt) aber sehr wohl !

wünschte es wären bessere köder ...


----------



## hawkeye (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Ich hab auch mal ein bisschen mit den roten Kunstmaden von Berkley rumprobiert und kann nun Stolz das Ergebnis meiner Testphase präsentieren..|kopfkrat

1) Die Kunstkrabbler "pur" bringen deutlich weniger als echte Maden, weil die echten sich nunmal bewegen und die anderen nicht...logisch!
2)ABER , wenn man zum Beispiel 2 echte Maden mit einer roten Kunstmade kombiniert, hatte ich mehr Bisse als auf 3 echte. 
So können die echten und die künstlichen ihre Stärken kombinieren. Die echten bewegen, die anderen sind rot und bewegen sich...:g 
Probierts mal selber aus!! #a #:


----------



## karpfenwuerger (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*



			
				das_angel_eumel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schleuse,
> 
> vor einiger Zeit habe ich die Kunstmaden mal ausgetestet und muss sagen, das ich die echten immer bevorzugen würde. Ich würde sie nur nehmen, wenn ich absolut nicht an echte kommen würde.




Kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, dass ich diese Dinger nur als Notbehelf betrachte. Der einzige Lichtblick sind diese Kunstwürmer, die ich schon mal auf einen Jig-Kopf gezogen habe und das den Barschen wohl gefallen hat. Ich denke aber das gehört eher ins Raubfischforum.


----------



## Jschleusi (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

ich habe mit den roten berkley maden eigentlich ganz gute erfahrungen gemacht. allerdings solte man sie nur in kombination mit echten nehmen, damit bewegung dabei ist.


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Hallo,
mit den roten Pinkies in verwendung mit richtigen Maden sollte man angeln, wenn man eine Art Heringsangeln mit Rotaugen als Beute erleben möchte.Die grünen Maden fangen fast gar nichts in verwendung mit Maden etc..Mit dem roten Mais ist das so änlich, wie mit den grünen Maden.Pur sind alle drei ein Flopp.Die Zuckis kann man pur manchmal besser als in Kombination verwenden.Man fängt hiermit hauptsächlich Rotfedern.

*Das sind meine Erfahrungen und ich denke, man sollte nichts verallgemeinern.Außerdem habe ich noch nicht soo intensiv mit dem Kram gefischt.*


----------



## angeltreff (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Berkley Kunstmaden/würmer gut???*

Glaubst Du an die Kunstköder, fängst Du auch. Wenn Du nicht dran glaubst, fängst Du nichts. 

Ironiefrei habe ich diese natürlich ziemlich intensiv getestet, Fazit: Maden, egal ob allein oder als Kombi brachten nicht mehr Bisse als lebende Maden. GULP oder diese Erdwürmer - keinen einzigen Biss - über Tage. Angeboten habe ich diese allerdings an der Pose / Grundrute - bin eben faul. 

Meine persönliche Meinung - viel zu teuer, um dauerhaft ein Plätzchen in meiner Tacklebox zu bekommen.


----------

